
Amazon: We're Lowering Whole Foods Prices on Monday - johnny313
http://money.cnn.com/2017/08/24/news/companies/amazon-whole-foods/index.html
======
alpb
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094529)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We moved comments there.

An unusually hard call though. The current post was a bit earlier, but has an
autoplay video and was lower on the front page. The other post is a bit later
but has a paywall and conflict-of-interest issues. Which would annoy HN more?
I'm guessing autoplay.

